# Short Throw Projector Stacking



## anatorian (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello,

I have an event coming up where it will be necessary to stack 2 barco projectors to achieve desired brightness. However the lens will be the 0.73 TLD. Is it going to be possible or very difficult to align these units with such a short throw?


----------



## metti (Nov 26, 2013)

Most Barcos support lens shift with that lens model so you should be able to converge them although those aren't exactly the easiest lenses to do it with.


----------



## museav (Nov 27, 2013)

Short throw and stacked projectors is usually not a great conbination. Does Barco address how much vertical lens shift is available with those lenses on the projectors you'll be using? Is that a sufficient distance to compensate for the offset from stacking?


----------



## metti (Dec 2, 2013)

You should double check this with the barco lens calculator but my recollection is that with the stacking frames the permissible lens shift with those lenses is sufficient to compensate.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 4, 2013)

With short throw lenses, you have less lens offset than you do with standard lenses, so it might be possible (you didn't mention which model Barco) but difficult. In addition, with the short throw lens, you want to minimize any keystoning as that will cause portions of your image to be out of focus.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Dec 4, 2013)

What's your source? If you're able to output from a computer that can do mapping and multiple outputs, you could cornerpin the projectors (i.e. MadMapper). This makes stacking projectors infinitely easier.


----------

